# Where can I find the smallest font possible?



## Travis86 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hello. I am looking for a font to use in really, really small text, but I can't find one. Baically, the font will make the best use out of the available space. Every letter is only five by three pixels and there is only one pixel between each letter. I say "the" font like I've seen it before because I think there is really only one way to make a font like this.

Does anyone know of such a font?


If not, is there a (free) program with which I can design my font?

Attached is a sample of sort of what I'm after. Sorry it's so small. I tried to make it bigger in Photoshop, but it wouldn't work right.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 29, 2004)

Here's a similar one:
http://www.kottke.org/plus/type/silkscreen/


----------



## stv1701 (Nov 30, 2004)

Take a look at http://www.dafont.com/en/bitmap.php a great resource for free fonts. You should be able to find one similar to what you're after.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 5, 2004)

try http://www.identifont.com. I think they even have some free fonts. One's called Pixelate and it's GREAT for small print.


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 5, 2004)

This may do the trick for you: http://www.tobias-jung.de/seekingprofont/


----------



## Pardus (Dec 7, 2004)

http://fontsforflash.com/
site dedicated to pixel fonts. some free some pay


----------



## Travis86 (Dec 7, 2004)

Whoa. I didn't log in, so I wasn't notified of these other posts.

Thanks for the sites. It will take me a while to sort through all of the fonts, but they look very promising. Identifont found one that looks sort of like what I'm looking for. Not quite perfect, though. I'll keep looking. Is there a cheaper way to create fonts besides Fontographer?


----------



## larry98765 (Dec 7, 2004)

mini 7 is my favorite. I bought it a few years back and have found it extremely useful.

EDIT -- Sorry. I read your post more closely and see that this doesn't help. ::angel::


----------



## ksv (Dec 21, 2004)

What are you going to use it for? Writing contracts?


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 21, 2004)

He he.


----------



## Travis86 (Dec 23, 2004)

No, I was going to publish a newspaper for ants.


----------



## arri (Dec 24, 2004)

and more:
http://www.dsg4.com/04/extra/bitmap/index.html


----------



## Travis86 (Dec 24, 2004)

04b-24 is one of the closest so far, but one pixel too tall.


----------

